# Friends as FAs too



## intriguestorywriter (Nov 4, 2009)

To those of you who are FA's, do you find that a lot of your friends have the same preferences? If not, do they openly accept yours?


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 5, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> To those of you who are FA's, do you find that a lot of your friends have the same preferences? If not, do they openly accept yours?



The only FAs I know and interact with are all online. Be that as it may be, many share my all that I have talked with share my preference on one level or another and several share my fetish for gaining, either in fiction or in the real world on various levels, although not all.
Rollhandler


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2009)

I have two gay male friends in real life who are out chubby chasers and date bears. I have one bi-sizual lesbian friend that genuinely does not have a preference for fat or thin women and loves them all equally. I have a few friends with fat partners who have never identified themselves as fas. All my friends know i am an 'fa' and none have ever had a problem with that, it is just a small part of who i am.


----------



## Melian (Nov 5, 2009)

I honestly can't tell about my friends. Most of them don't seem to have a "type", and date people of many different sizes.

Since I used to do this before I started understanding that only fat people really did it for me, there's no way to tell if they preferred their fat partners without interrogating them....which I don't feel like doing


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2009)

None of my friends are FA per se, although a few might be described around here as some degree of bi-sizual. I've never used the term FA with them, but they know I have no complaints at all about my wife's size.


----------



## joh (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got one friend who I indirectly met through dimensions. I see him maybe once a month or so. Out of my regular friend, none are FAs that I know of.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 5, 2009)

1. No.

2. Yes.

It's no more likely for anyone else to like fat guys at to be gay, like Asian Catholic schoolgirls, trannies, or skinny black girls. Everyone likes what they like.

Openly accepting what others like is part of being a rationale, mature adult.


----------



## joh (Nov 5, 2009)

joh said:


> I've got one friend who I indirectly met through dimensions. I see him maybe once a month or so. Out of my regular friend, none are FAs that I know of.


Forgot to answer the second part of the question.

So, yes, they seem to. At least they haven't said anything. Sometimes I wonder if they truly understand my sexuality though..


----------



## StarWitness (Nov 5, 2009)

Lately I've been a bit more open with my friends about my preference for big men, and my housemate actually told me that she's of a like mind.


----------



## kioewen (Nov 6, 2009)

No, my friends don't share my taste in this, but then they don't share my tastes in cultural matters generally, so I think they simply accept it and chalk it up to another way in which I was born in the wrong century.


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 6, 2009)

I was lucky to find out near the beginning of my high school career that one of my best friends throughout school liked larger women too. Now, he does not like nearly the same type of largeness as me (i.e. 350 lbs. and up), yet he always used to agree with me whenever I commented on a thin girl needing to gain some weight. And, he likes big butts too, which is nice because that is nearly all I used to and still talk about. 

Other than him though, I know of no other friends who specifically like bigger women.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 6, 2009)

Outside of friends I've made at dances, yes. One kid I went to middle and high school with. We never talked about it. Other friends with "mainstream" tastes are aware of my preference.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 7, 2009)

Actually I have several that I've met over the years. Most don't go as far in range as I do, but many of my friends at least feel somewhat the way I do. 

I haven't gotten too much flack from friends about it. I did when we were just kids (i.e. 12 lol), but these days it's rarely if ever a big deal at all. We just agree to not feel the same and it's usually a very quick conversation.


----------



## Verdant (Nov 7, 2009)

1. I had a friend in high school who resembled me in several ways, including being good with numbers and having an odd sense of humor, and I later found out he was an FA. He started dating my ex-girlfriend, and she got quite fat and seemed to just _love_ talking about how big she was in public. _Then_ I started noticing that she had a small bevy of male admirers among our mutual friends that would swoon when she discussed her weight gain. 
So I think that FAs are not uncommon among my hometown community. 

2. I've never had a bad reaction when I've discussed it, but when I was dating a fat girl my friends at the time were openly opposed to the relationship. It could have been another factor, but the response was nearly uniformly negative.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 7, 2009)

it's quite lonely being the only fa in my group, most people assume that it's to do with confidence issues, the only thing that changed though when my new circle of mates found out is that they stopped talking to me about skinny chicks


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 8, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> To those of you who are FA's, do you find that a lot of your friends have the same preferences? If not, do they openly accept yours?


When I was a schoolboy I had a friend who had the same fat preference. After a ONS, of course I was jealous, he stated there is nothing sexier than a fattie. 
Many men have a preference for chubby or even very fat women. I have met o lot of men who confirmed this and a lot more are in the closet. 
I'm married to a SSBBW and nobody of our friends has ever made negative comments on my _I have a fat wife because I adore fat women_. Loving fatties is an absolute normal behavior.


----------



## Amandy (Nov 8, 2009)

I've had several friends who like a guy with some meat on his bones but none of them are into much larger (300-350+) like I am. However, I'm lucky enough to have met a few girls from the FFA fat-o-sphere whom I stay in touch with - I have a special friendship with them like I don't have with my other friends. I think FFAs just tend to be simply awesome chicks. And I'm not biased


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> To those of you who are FA's, do you find that a lot of your friends have the same preferences? If not, do they openly accept yours?



One time a regular contributor to one of my technology magazines walked up to me at a trade show and told me that he was also a subscriber to Dimensions. 

I've really never had an issue with friends not accepting my preference. Of course, through the better part of my life, my social circles have very much been inside our community.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know if any of my friends are FAs, mostly because we don't usually talk about these sorts of things when we're together. As for accepting my preferences, one does. The others don't know about my preferences because I haven't told them. However, I am pretty sure they would accept it. They're pretty open-minded that way.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm only talking about people who I haven't met from a plus sized website.

Now, with that said I am the only male that is open about liking big girls out of the friends circle so to speak.

There could be others who are either in the closet or just simply haven't been asked, either way the only F/A friends I have offline are the ones I met through BBW bashes, dances and meetups.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

I know of one friend who admitted to me that he's a FA, but not a feeder. He's the only one I know of so far, though.

Nobody else that knows has given me a hard time about it, either. Granted, I don't know how many know exactly, but I've never heard anything about it negatively, when I hear anything at all.


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 24, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> To those of you who are FA's, do you find that a lot of your friends have the same preferences? If not, do they openly accept yours?



A couple of my friends have similar preferences but not to the point where they label themselves FA much less feeder. I don't know that I would go as far to say that all my friends have been openly accepting of my preference, but it has never been a big topic of discussion for the most part. I like what I like and they like what they like and we leave it at that.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 24, 2009)

I have never met another FA, at least not knowingly.


----------



## vermillion (Dec 27, 2009)

my room mate and i both prefer larger men. we openly discuss that and feederism. we both are quite aware im way more into it then she is.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm gonna try to convert one of my friends next week, wish me luck.


----------



## speakeasy (Dec 29, 2009)

Most of my good friends know and are cool with it. Some of them are familiar with the term "BBW" (or "B. B. Dub") just from spending a lot of time on the internet.
One of my friends is also into big ladies. He brought it up once when we first met and I said I was the same way, and he said "dude, I feel a little bit closer to you now."


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 2, 2010)

I seem to be the open on about my FA'ness in my group. However I do think that one of them likes big girls based on his new gf and we both dated the same girl. Its only a matter of time before I think he'll come out of the closet.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm gonna try to convert one of my friends next week, wish me luck.



Convert them to like fat girls or convert as in get them to be cool with you liking fat girls?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 3, 2010)

MsSasha said:


> Convert them to like fat girls or convert as in get them to be cool with you liking fat girls?



They all know I like big girls, gonna try to get them to enjoy what I enjoy as well.


----------

